# moss mountain scape (any rare moss fans here?)



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

The above mosses however, are all collected from Hawaii. Including:

Fissiden sp.
Riccardia sp. (riccardia are commonly called "mini pellia")
Vesicularia sp.

shots of the fissiden:



















Here's one of the hawaiian "mini pellia":










The vesicularia is somewhat swamped by the riccardia, as these rocks were recently collected with emersed growth. In time though, the vesicularia sp. "manoa" starting to be known locally as "manoa moss" (original plants now being grown aquatically were collected in manoa) grows into a lovely aquatic form with triangles very similar to singapore moss.

If you live on Oahu, you can see Manoa Moss growing along with Taiwan and Singapore in Robert's tank at Pet Land Kahala.

Hope everyone enjoys 

BTW-- what should I put in here? I was thinking of finding some Atyoida Bisculata (hawaiian waterfall shrimp) so it would be semi-biotope  (mosses come from the same forest, but they don't grow aquatically normally).

If I can't find any Atyoida Bisculata, I could go with cherry shrimp I guess . . . cherry shrimp have invaded the habitat of the atyoida bisculata so it'd be a kind of non-native biotope.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

beautiful steven, would u trade other rare plants for the mini pellia? i can get it anywhere ... 
have about 5 species of moss, toninas, great ludwigias and rotalas n more


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

thx mor b, btw, your PM box is full


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Very impressive, I really like that look.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

appreciate the feedback RTR


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks great... you're so lucky to be living in hawaii where you can find plants like this... in Michigan all the aquatic plants are kind of nasty looking... when you can find them of course, most of our waterways are choking with garbage and farm runoff... tis very sad.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Ran into this thread doing a search for "mini pellia" any updates?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

nope, this tank is finished. My projects don't last long.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Doh! I was wondering how the plants did in the long run in a submersed setup. I'm assuming the Manoa moss lasts if a pet store has some on display for an extended period of time. Next time you break down your projects send the plants to me, I'd love to play with them for a while


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Darrnnn thats a nice moss tank.... I wish i had some fissidens, got several perfect places for it in the tanks... Could i possibly buy some from you?

Did you collect all these moss species from the wild?? That would be amazing!


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice!! What is your tank size?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

8 x 6 x 6, inches.

BTW-- if it's fissidens or riccardia you want then there are plenty of guys on aquabid selling plants like that. I'm not keeping these anymore.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea, pity they are in singapore... would cost more to ship it here then its worth... Anyway thanks, might be getting some soon. Maybe... hopefully mauhaha??


----------



## kadir (Mar 18, 2006)

beautiful steven .Very nice.....


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

after reading this i took a better look at the mosses around a stream i go to to get rocks and gravel for my tanks and ponds and low and behold... fissiden. been trying to buy it for some time and it was under my feet (literaly) all along, though growing emersed. did you simply put it in water or did you have to acclimate it back to a submerged state? since we are getting into the dry season, the stream is drying up a bit and the fissiden and i think some type of java type moss is drying up and dying back, so i may go back and save some of the ones that are drying up anyway.

oh and i think i saw you at kalihi pets, you were putting up a backdrop with the owner of the store in the window behind his planted display tank last week right? didnt connect it till i read another thread you had about your artwork, very nice by the way. good to see a LFS that stocks a good variety of plants and knows their stuff. Robert at petland kahala is great but the store itself is still a mainstream LFS and not really into planted tanks, pricey too.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

dhavoc you should seriously sell some fissidens. I know 1 desperate customer that would definitely buy from you....


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

Zapins, want to make sure its really fissidens before i do anything (sure looks like it though - same as in Steven's first pics). have a couple of rocks with it growing on it in a small tank now to see what happens. it is all growing emersed on rocks and the gravel/dirt and very small so i want to see if it takes to tanks or not. if it does, and since its already attached to the rocks, adding it to tanks would be a breeze.... I would love to find that small pelia he has in that tank also.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

went back and looked again and low and behold mini-pelia and fissiden all over! thats the good news, bad news is it seems the fissiden likes to grow on the dirt "around" the rocks and not so much on them... and what is on rocks is on boulders i would need a back hoe to budge. 

found a couple of small rocks with the mini-pelia so will see how that does in a tank.

Zapins, if you want, next time i go (stream is literaly up the street from my house) i can get some clumps of dirt with the fissiden on it and mail it to you, getting those really small (1/8" on average) fronds on another object is going to be your issue, maybe you can throw it on some rocks and hopefully it will grow onto the rock or driftwood from the soil. no charge for the dirt/moss, but you pay the shipping charges. hopefully if others can grow it in quantity in tanks, it wont be so rare/expensive.... pm me if your interested.


----------

